# Dunkirk, NY - 10/11



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Two man limit jigging walleye out of Dunkirk. Caught 20 walleye in total plus a half dozen nuisance smallmouth. Fish were caught on a little of everything we threw at them. Jigging spoons, swims and homemade jigging raps. Fish were in 16-17 fow on rock. What a day to be out with the weather.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job on the eyes Kingfish! Bet that was a lot of fun.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

On my way!!!


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice job on the eyes Kingfish! Bet that was a lot of fun.


Thanks!! It was a blast 😁😁


----------

